# Ideally should you feed a horse less over summer?



## Jonathan89 (2 April 2017)

I've recently got my first horse and he is out at field all day every day in a 12 acre field. Should I be cutting his food intake down over the summer as he's grazing all day?


----------



## SpringArising (2 April 2017)

- What type of horse is it?
- What condition is he in at the moment?
- How much grass is there?
- What is he currently being fed on?
- What work is he in?

You will get much more helpful answers if you answer those questions first!


----------



## ycbm (2 April 2017)

Who do you have around to give you this sort of advice Jonathan?  Feeding is an art that needs sight of the horse. As a novice owner, you need help on the ground .


----------



## Jonathan89 (2 April 2017)

He's a ex racehorse he's 7
He's in great condition
I'd say 11 acres is lovely grazing grass
He's currently being fed conditioning mix and Alfa a plus hay. 
He's not in work as he's having time off for a tendon injury to properly heal so no work for another 10 weeks maybe.


----------



## Jonathan89 (2 April 2017)

I feel I have adequate people to help me, just asking the general opinion on here as everyone is far more knowledgeable than me. Asking questions only learns you more.


----------



## Jonathan89 (2 April 2017)

He's a ex racehorse he's 7
He's in great condition
I'd say 11 acres is lovely grazing grass
He's currently being fed conditioning mix and Alfa a plus hay. 
He's not in work as he's having time off for a tendon injury to properly heal so no work for another 10 weeks maybe.


----------



## ycbm (2 April 2017)

Jonathan89 said:



			I feel I have adequate people to help me, just asking the general opinion on here as everyone is far more knowledgeable than me. Asking questions only learns you more.
		
Click to expand...




Jonathan89 said:



			He's a ex racehorse he's 7
He's in great condition
I'd say 11 acres is lovely grazing grass
He's currently being fed conditioning mix and Alfa a plus hay. 
He's not in work as he's having time off for a tendon injury to properly heal so no work for another 10 weeks maybe.
		
Click to expand...

He's off work, in great condition and being fed a conditioning mix.

Why?

You are a first time owner and you've bought an ex racer as your first horse. Please, please get some help on the ground and don't rely on a forum of strangers to give you advice. Because it's the nature of forums that some of it will be wrong, some will be right, and you have no experience to know which is which.

Can we have a picture of the horse please?


----------



## MissTyc (2 April 2017)

The answer to your question is most likely to be _Yes_. 

Feed for need. Need = energy, condition, etc

Don't feed for fat.


----------



## Jonathan89 (2 April 2017)

What would you ideally feed him if he was yours?


----------



## MissTyc (2 April 2017)

Jonathan89 said:



			What would you ideally feed him if he was yours?
		
Click to expand...

No one could possibly decide that without seeing the horse and husbandry.


----------



## Auslander (2 April 2017)

Jonathan89 said:



			What would you ideally feed him if he was yours?
		
Click to expand...

No-one on here can answer that question, without seeing the horse.


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 April 2017)

if there is plenty of grass i would maybe just feed a small amount of chaff and a balancer to make sure he gets all the vits and mins he needs....is he eating all of the hay?  if not cut that down, if he is your grazing may not be that good as they usually prefer grass to hay ..as we cant see the horse no one can be sure what to advise so a good side on picture would help, but i would suggest that you get advice from your yard owner ,trainer or vet....rather than rely on us....


----------



## Jonathan89 (2 April 2017)

He's in great condition only just left a racing yard and he's lovely and laid back. Any advice what would suit him best while he's not in work?


----------



## stencilface (2 April 2017)

Auslander said:



			No-one on here can answer that question, without seeing the horse.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if the horse exists....


----------



## Theocat (2 April 2017)

Without seeing the horse it's impossible to tell- but yes, in general terms, if this horse has just left a yard where it was working hard and fed appropriately over winter and has now transitioned quite suddenly to no work and masses of grass with warmer temperatures, I think it's a fairly safe bet that the feed can be cut.

My TB has just moved onto her summer rations of a chop (manufactured with a few bits in it to keep owners happy ) plus sugar beet. She's on about three quarters of a stubbs scoop a day, which will reduce as the grass picks up.


----------



## ycbm (2 April 2017)

Jonathan89 said:



			He's in great condition only just left a racing yard and he's lovely and laid back. Any advice what would suit him best while he's not in work?
		
Click to expand...

You've bought a horse who you've never sat on straight out of racing as your first horse?

  I'm with Stencilface, this horse doesn't really exist.


----------



## Orangehorse (2 April 2017)

Go to  your local library and get some books out about horse care.

But if he is doing no work and is eating grass then he probably wouldn't need any feed except as some one else suggested a bit of chaff with a vitamin and mineral mix, just so he knows to come up to you every day as he knows he is getting something nice to eat.

If he is in an 11 acre field that is a LOT of grass and you might have to watch that he doesn't become too fat and heavy.


----------



## Rupertthebear (5 April 2017)

11 acres of grass, you are very lucky!! I would scrap conditioning feed but provide a lick that gives all the vits and mins that grass may not.  Keep a handful of chaff, its nice to keep an eye on them when you go out to feed them everyday! Just watch the grass isn't too much!

Dont think that because hes a TB ex-racer that he needs an abundance of mix, grass is the best (given its good quality!).


----------



## ExmoorHunter (6 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			You've bought a horse who you've never sat on straight out of racing as your first horse?

  I'm with Stencilface, this horse doesn't really exist.
		
Click to expand...

It's holiday time again!


----------



## Caracarrie (9 April 2017)

ExmoorHunter said:



			It's holiday time again!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I totally agree. It was the bit about a tendon strain and being out in a huge field that did it for me.  Rumbled, my dear.  Go and do your maths homework.


----------



## Lissie2 (10 April 2017)

Go by body weight, quality of grazing and if he's actually eating the excess hes given. As the grass has just come through around us  and us good quality our boy is beginning to leave hay and hard feed. He doesn't want or need it as keeps weight well. Has a salt lick.x


----------

